# "Warmest" recording of Vivaldi's "Four Seasons"



## Fatnick

Vivaldi's "Four Seasons" has always been one of my favorite violin concertos, regardless of how some of it has been certainly overplayed over the years. The only recording I have in my house of the Seasons is by the Orchestra Da Camera Italiana, conducted by Salvatore Accardo (released on BMG Classics).
I don't know how many of you are familiar with this specific recording, but anyhow I find it too cold, sterile and distant. I want a recording that is more intimate, warm, and for loss of words- lovable. Any and all suggestions would be welcome .


----------



## Delicious Manager

For something as iconic as _The Four Seasons_, I would urge you to try a period-instrument performance of the original version. The edition of _The Four Seasons_ that was published in Amsterdam in 1725 was shorn of some of its more innovative effects for fear that the music might appear too 'advanced' to sell well. Also, this piece is now too often played like early Brahms and one misses the vitality and the timbre of a performance on instruments of the type that Vivaldi would have known and expected to hear.

Forget all the tired modern-instrument versions - try Fabio Biondi's magnificently lively and colourful recording with Europa Galante. This music isn't supposed to be 'warm' - it's supposed to thrill and enthrall you!

If this doesn't make your foot tap and your blood run more quickly, I don't know what will!

Spring
Summer
Autumn
Winter


----------



## tdc

Delicious Manager said:


> For something as iconic as _The Four Seasons_, I would urge you to try a period-instrument performance of the original version. The edition of _The Four Seasons_ that was published in Amsterdam in 1725 was shorn of some of its more innovative effects for fear that the music might appear too 'advanced' to sell well. Also, this piece is now too often played like early Brahms and one misses the vitality and the timbre of a performance on instruments of the type that Vivaldi would have known and expected to hear.
> 
> Forget all the tired modern-instrument versions - try Fabio Biondi's magnificently lively and colourful recording with Europa Galante. This music isn't supposed to be 'warm' - it's supposed to thrill and enthrall you!
> 
> If this doesn't make your foot tap and your blood run more quickly, I don't know what will!
> 
> Spring
> Summer
> Autumn
> Winter


These really are incredible interpretations, thanks for posting the links.


----------



## Delicious Manager

tdc said:


> These really are incredible interpretations, thanks for posting the links.


Glad you like them. Biondi's _Seasons_ is also available on CD on the Opus 111 label (catalogue No OPS 56-9120).


----------



## TxllxT

I agree fullheartedly with the recommendation of Biondi. But perhaps just as good is the 1994 DG recording of the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra with Gil Shaham, violin. Very nice to welcome the Spring!


----------



## Barking Spiderz

Anyone here not particularly a fan of Nigel Kennedy's big seller. I find his tone a bit scratchy


----------



## EricIsAPolarBear

Bravo! The Europa Galante & Fabio Biondi recording is phenomenal and the first violin sears!


----------



## Igneous01

i personally didnt like the fabio biondi recording of winter, i like how the 2nd movement was done as ive never heard it sound so triumphant as in other recordings. However first and second movements many notes were often omitted or were unhearable because of his ricochet. also these two particular movements were way too fast for my taste and way too much ritordo (or whatever the fluctuation of tempo is called)

so that didnt really impress me that much.

my favorite would have to be Budapest strings interpretation of the four seasons (i have the collection, and winter and summer sound exactly as i expect them to sound, clear, finesse and elegant.

but i also enjoy these two other versions as well:











gidon kremer does a fine job on this last movement


----------



## hespdelk

I have listend to many performances over the years both period instruments and modern, but my favourite remains the interpretation by Il Giardino Armonico:





















Such raw passion in these performances.. definetly warmth. Compared to 'traditional' interpretations of these works, a few surprises in tempo and other touches - all of them quite convincing in my opinion.


----------



## Igneous01

^ very good interpretations there, these truly show that raw feeling of nature in these pieces. Ill see if i can find them on cd or download anywhere as these are fantastic!


----------



## hespdelk

Yes, they remain my favourites even after all these years.

The recording was put out by Teldec, there were two versions released, one of just the Four Seaons, and then another of the complete two disc set of "Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione", Op.8.

Il giardino armonico recorded a decent amount of Vivaldi for Teldec - I believe the original project was to record the complete works, but this never really got as far along as I would have wished..


----------

